# To the "Old Owners" of Chewie - An update;



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Chewie belongs with You...what a great life he has now, Thank You!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

How sweet...I am so glad you and Chewie found each other...God Bless you all.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Chewie belongs with You...what a great life he has now, Thank You!


Thank you, he does have it good now:wavey:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So glad you were there to rescue this unfortunate pup. Just think how his life, and yours, have changed for the better. Too bad people aren't required to have a license, or at least an IQ test, before getting an animal.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm glad Chewie found his forever home. Bless you


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Chewie has the love and home he deserves, glad he found you! He is a beautiful golden.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Marty, you and Claudia are Chewie's angels. And I am forever thankful for this forum who pulls out all the stops to rescue these babies and get them to loving homes.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm sure that Chewie is more appreciative than most dogs after having been mistreated so badly. You're an angel for giving him love and a good home. I don't know what is wrong with some people or how anyone could treat these little angels on earth with anything but kindness.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I remember when Chewie's last owners posted about him and I suggested that since there was the grf reunion that weekend, I recommended they contact someone here. The next I saw was that Claudia had Chewie, I was so happy. Chewie was meant to be your dog and now is living the happy, loved and spoiled life he deserves. Thank you for taking him into your home and hearts.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Chewie is so lucky to have you!! Thank you for rescuing him and giving him such a wonderful life and a loving home.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, Marty, for your post. And I do hope, somehow, the old owners see this and know how they've wronged Chewie and how it affects even now everyone who loves him.

I'm so pleased Chewie has found his way to your home, Claudia. Makes me smile. You have a big heart ... any dog who finds his way there is a lucky dog indeed :heartbeat


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, DH was sitting here tonight looking at Chewie, saying how well he turned out after everything he's been though he also had a fear of the cage and the basement for month. It took some time to gain his trust. Now he's my big clown that always wants attention and love.
DH wanted to put it in a post how much he feel in love with Chewie.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Good for the original owners for recognizing that rehoming Chewy would be in his best interest. 

Honestly, I don't really see what publicly scorning them - two years later - serves to accomplish? If they're still on the board, I'm sure they'd enjoy and update on how Chewy is doing... minus the allegations of their being dog abusers - which can't be proven.

Is it unfortunate that they didn't think the decision through to get a dog in the first place? Of course. Who knows why - only they know that answer. But in the end, they did what it took to do right by the dog. That should be applauded... and hopefully they learned something along the way that will positively affect future dogs they may choose to bring into their home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Good for the original owners for recognizing that rehoming Chewy would be in his best interest.
> 
> Honestly, I don't really see what publicly scorning them - two years later - serves to accomplish? If they're still on the board, I'm sure they'd enjoy and update on how Chewy is doing... minus the allegations of their being dog abusers - which can't be proven.
> 
> Is it unfortunate that they didn't think the decision through to get a dog in the first place? Of course. Who knows why - only they know that answer. But in the end, they did what it took to do right by the dog. That should be applauded... and hopefully they learned something along the way that will positively affect future dogs they may choose to bring into their home.


Lady, don't talk down to me you flying nut. I'm trying to tell the story like is is. They should be scorned and yes there is proof that he was abused. My vet will tell you the same thing. You too for having that talk down tude you have. Don't even respond. I look at him, and an picture and I'm so happy for him. As far as the other owners, let's just sweep it under the rug. Don't say how bad people are. I hear you talk that way with a lot of people. Not with me !!!!!!!!!!!!

Marty


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Good for the original owners for recognizing that rehoming Chewy would be in his best interest.
> 
> Honestly, I don't really see what publicly scorning them - two years later - serves to accomplish? If they're still on the board, I'm sure they'd enjoy and update on how Chewy is doing... minus the allegations of their being dog abusers - which can't be proven.


Why in the world would anyone who doesn't have or love dogs be posting on a GR forum?


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

It sure was meant to be that you both found each other. Thank you for giving this boy the life he deserves. It irks me to no end when I hear of abusive stories with animals. What a sweet boy he is.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Claudia--I don't know who is the luckier--you, your hubby or Chewie. Chewie has found a wonderful home with loving parents--and you both will have a loving companion for many years to come.

From the previous posts--I personally hope eveyone involved learned a lesson in one respect or another--but the bottom line is that Chewie is with a loving family and can spend the rest of his years safe, healthy and loved. And I couldn't think of a better family for him.........

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> Claudia--I don't know who is the luckier--you, your hubby or Chewie. Chewie has found a wonderful home with loving parents--and you both will have a loving companion for many years to come.
> 
> From the previous posts--I personally hope eveyone involved learned a lesson in one respect or another--but the bottom line is that Chewie is with a loving family and can spend the rest of his years safe, healthy and loved. And I couldn't think of a better family for him.........
> 
> SJ


Thank you, all DH was trying to say was how bad he looked when he came to us, now he walks around proud and happy. Such a loving dog.
He was only 30 pounds at 7 month old and really looked pitiful. 
We are all happy how he turned out and how loving he is.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So, Claudia, I'd say 'everyone came out a winner on this one', huh? 

Chewie is one lucky pup..........

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> So, Claudia, I'd say 'everyone came out a winner on this one', huh?
> 
> Chewie is one lucky pup..........
> 
> SJ


Yes he is


----------

